# Ick Is Wiping Up My Fish



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

It has been years since I fought ick. The last ick war had very minimum casualties. Thanks to the medication I was introduced by a friendly LFS. Unfortunately the LFS closed down years ago. Unfortunately I have no idea where to get hold of the same medicine now. So, I use the old leftover medicine. Not that effective based on my observation. The medicine may be too old or expired already even though there's no expiry date. Those days I was fighting ick for tetras which I find to be stronger than livebearers.

Today, I am fighting for the lives of a few dozens of swordtails - adults and fry. Most of the fish are having awkward movement of shaking left and right as if something irritate them. I have added some salt too. I am a bit surprised that so far I have not found any dead body of fry but I have snails that may have consumed the bodies.

It all started when I bought some new swordtails. I quarantined them for 1 week - I know 1 week was insufficient but I was over confident with the quality of the new fish. Since then, between 2-6 swordtails died daily. I think it's out of control and it's very hard for me to find dead bodies which will add to more problem to water condition. I feel like tearing down the tank which was set up about 2 years ago as it's pretty messy at the same time. Thinking of separating the plants and the fish to make my life easier to spot any dead bodies. Planning to separate the fry from the adults too. I am wondering whether this is a wise decision.

Obviously I have fear about losing the entire tank of swordtails as it had happened to me on livebearers many times over the years. The quality of livebearers is often doubtful in my country (possibly around the world) unless they come from home breeders.

By the way it's a 25 gallon outdoor tank placed in the balcony. No filter. No CO2 added. No heater as I am in tropical region. Exposed with a bit of sunlight in the afternoon. Overcrowded with Vallisneria (no idea of the exact species - not Corkscrew vallisneria & Vallisneria nana). Normally I do not use salt. The swordtails have been around for at least 5-6 years (descendents from the ones I originally bought many years ago). It was one of the least problematic tank until currently.

I am seeking for second opinion before I tear down this tank as my knowledge of fighting ick may be a bit outdated or "rusty".


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

There are basically three medicines that help with ICK. Mytheline Blue, Mytheline green and Copper treatment. All three of these can also be deadly to plants. Ick needs a host to survive and has a cycle. It can only be kiiled on the part of the cycle where it is free swimming in your tank. Therefore treatment usually take around 2 weeks to assure it is all dead. If you were to remove you fish from the tank after about 2 weeks it would ICK free since there were no hosts for it to attach to.

Now as far as the fish are concerned isolate them to a none planted tank. Then dose daily for two weeks and the fish should be clear of any ICK.


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks, TropTrea. Unfortunately, there is a long weekend holidays due to Chinese New Year or Lunar New Year now. So, all the LFS are closed. Hopefully I can find one that will be opened on Monday. I have to continue depending on salt and the old medicine for now.

My friend highly recommended me to use Coppersafe. I know Mytheline Blue & Mytheline green may cause some stain. I have never used Coppersafe. Since my friend recommended it, I assume it's better than the other two.


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

totziens said:


> Thanks, TropTrea. Unfortunately, there is a long weekend holidays due to Chinese New Year or Lunar New Year now. So, all the LFS are closed. Hopefully I can find one that will be opened on Monday. I have to continue depending on salt and the old medicine for now.
> 
> My friend highly recommended me to use Coppersafe. I know Mytheline Blue & Mytheline green may cause some stain. I have never used Coppersafe. Since my friend recommended it, I assume it's better than the other two.


Copper safe is very general medication for many fish ailments. When I had my store 90% of all incoming fish were put in tanks that contained copper safe. It was one of the best medications I found for clearing up fungal infections. The down side of it though is that plants hate it as they do with many other medications that are effective on ICK and fungus diseases.


----------



## Darkcobra (Nov 23, 2009)

[TropTrea], I usually use one of the many commercial medications containing methylene green and formalin. I keep quarantine tanks fully planted, and have never seen any ill effect on some two dozen species of plants, so I'm wondering where this reputation comes from.

Have you witnessed harm firsthand? If so, what effects did you see, and are there particular species you find to be affected?


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

TropTrea, do you have a photo of copper safe? I googled but saw something that is unfamiliar to me. Because a local friend recommended me copper safe, so I am sure it's available in my country. I am wondering whether I am looking at the right product. I also come across a brand that they have discontinued for freshwater. 

Is Copper Safe a product name or a general name available in various brands?


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

CopperSafe is a product by Mardel. 
While there may be similar formulas by other companies it would not be named CopperSafe. 

The name Mardel is one of a group of names that are connected with other pet supplies. Sergent's (dog and cat products) Virbac (vaccinations for dogs, cats, horses and probably more) and other names. But they probably won't appear on the CopperSafe label. 

The packaging has changed over the years. I have an old bottle of CopperSafe that does not look like the images I saw when I looked this up just now. 

Swordtails can handle a high level of salt. If you can separate them from the plants, perhaps remove enough of the plants to be able to replant the tank you could dose a lot higher level of salt.


----------

